# i like the thing bruce lee did for blocking



## fenix (Apr 17, 2008)

can any1 help me learn 2 do that
i tried 2 find out but i think i was doing it wrong any help would be very appriaciated


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 17, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to learn? Bruce used all types of blocks ranging from basic Wing Chun to slipping punches altogether


----------



## fenix (Apr 18, 2008)

well he got this from Wing Chun 
its where 2 ppl put their wrists by each other
like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiQRlr5NCwk&feature=PlayList&p=D7C2BD59956CDD14&index=0


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lee also did kenpo,from Ed Parker


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2008)

It's Chi Sau. Any Wing Chun school will do it a lot.

And please learn to spell.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> And please learn to spell.


 
I'm not sure what the term for that kind of syntax is, but its basically the same thing that one does when text messaging.  This is how teens are communicating now.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 19, 2008)

It's called text speek (I think).  My daughter used to do it when she would send me a text message.  I made her start typing the words out completely 'cause it annoys me.  It really does hamper the ability of us "older" folks to wrap our minds around what is being said.

Fenix, if I recall your other thread correctly, you are a fledgling MMA fighter who is attempting to create your own style (a la Lee) before going into the ring.  I would caution you, as I would anyone trying to create their own style from scratch, that training for combative sports is much more complicated that one would imagine.  If you have the opportunity to get into a training facility that trains in MMA do so.  There are tons of things that really "make sense" when you're training on your own that will get you hurt pretty badly if you don't have an experienced instructor to explain why they really don't make sense against an opponent.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2008)

Felix - if you train in MMA, you get to pick only the techniques that work best for you and your body type.  In essence, you are creating your own style by a process of natural selection.  If it works for you, great, do it!  If not, don't do it.  I would highly suggest that after you get sick of playing around with different things and not really understanding them, that you find a real MMA gym and give it a try.  I think that Bruce Lee would look at today's MMA and see it as a natural extension of the martial art philosophy he wrote about.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2008)

I recognized that as Sticky Hands is that correct or am I thinking of something similar?


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2008)

Like I said, it's Chi Sau - sticky hands - one of the fundamental Wing Chun training methods.


----------



## fenix (Apr 19, 2008)

ok thank you for the posts and sorry for writing in text i didnt know some people did not like it
i dont just train on my own i got a group of people that help me 
i got fighting in my blood and i just need a little help
but i really appreciate the help
im going to post somthing else under "*The Competitive Edge"*
its about fighting a bigger opponent and i really need help with this so a post would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Bodhisattva (Apr 30, 2008)

fenix said:


> well he got this from Wing Chun
> its where 2 ppl put their wrists by each other
> like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiQRlr5NCwk&feature=PlayList&p=D7C2BD59956CDD14&index=0


 
Bruce really only did that stuff in his movies.  Even he admitted he fought totally different in real life than in his films.

That kind of Wing Chun training is not very useful.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 30, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I made her start typing the words out completely 'cause it annoys me.


 
OMG lolz


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 30, 2008)

fenix said:


> ok thank you for the posts and sorry for writing in text i didnt know some people did not like it
> i dont just train on my own i got a group of people that help me
> i got fighting in my blood and i just need a little help
> but i really appreciate the help
> ...


 
Who is the group that helps you?  Are they people with solid training and experience, and a talent for teaching?  Or are they a group of people who have a lot of enthusiasm and little training and little know-how?

If they are the former, then keep training with them.  If they are the latter, you are going about it the wrong way.

As has been suggested, find a good teacher and learn the proper way.  If you are trying to simply pull things together on your own, without any intelligent training, you are bound to fail and may be seriously hurt in the process.


----------



## joeygil (May 6, 2008)

I hope he realizes that Chi Sau is for tactile sensitivity training, and not really combatively relevant as is.


I don't recall seeing any Chi Sau in the movies.


----------



## simplicity (May 6, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> That kind of Wing Chun training is not very useful.


 


That's because what you teach (MMA) is much better right, LOL.


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen.)


----------



## paulH (May 10, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Bruce really only did that stuff in his movies. Even he admitted he fought totally different in real life than in his films.
> 
> That kind of Wing Chun training is not very useful.


 

its useful for learning to feel and react to energy... and that can have applications in a fight... but that drill its self will not help somebody in a fight...


----------



## flyingdragon (May 10, 2008)

Bruce used Wing Chun trapping in his fight scenes with Bob Baker in FURY and Chuck in WAY.  Also the Cavern fight in ENTER.

Jesse Glover said Bruce could trap anyone in Seattle and some were tough guys like Ed Hart - former boxer and Jim Demile - heavyweight army champ.  None could stop Bruce from trapping them and hitting them at will.  Bruce trained in Wing Chun for 5 years before moving to the US so he was a top Wing Chun man. Later on he went for longer range - hit and move but he could fight inclose with trapping where it is used to immobolize an opponent.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say that anyone training in Wing Chun for only 5 years would make them a top Wing Chun person. And moreover Yip Man said he wasn't a top wing chun guy either.


----------



## flyingdragon (May 11, 2008)

At applying it in real fighting he was.  He was training with WSL not Yip Man for 2 years atleast 6 hours daily before moving to US.  WSL was his main influence as you can tell when you watch Bruce perform the first form.  WSL said Bruce was one of the best fighters in applying WC for real.  Not knowing all the forms and stuff he wasn't.


----------



## hungfistron (May 28, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Bruce really only did that stuff in his movies. Even he admitted he fought totally different in real life than in his films.
> 
> That kind of Wing Chun training is not very useful.



Lets try to make a greater effort to get away from statements like these. First of all it could be very disrespectful to a individual who is training in Wing Chun. Secondly, its a blanket or general statement that just is not true.  Sticky hands is certainly a skill that is useful in a real fight, however one must train to be capable of properly executing any drill or excersise.  




> its useful for learning to feel and react to energy... and that can have applications in a fight... but that drill its self will not help somebody in a fight...



The concepts of flow and redirection which is what Chi Sau is about will help almost anyone that trains in Wing Chun in a real fight situation.  Honestly, do most of you who assume so much about this, think it was created and still practiced today just to honor lineage?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2008)

joeygil said:


> I hope he realizes that Chi Sau is for tactile sensitivity training, and not really combatively relevant as is.
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing any Chi Sau in the movies.


Its fine. Chill out!
Sean


----------



## geezer (May 31, 2008)

flyingdragon said:


> At applying it in real fighting he was.  He was training with WSL not Yip Man for 2 years atleast 6 hours daily before moving to US.  WSL was his main influence as you can tell when you watch Bruce perform the first form.  WSL said Bruce was one of the best fighters in applying WC for real.  Not knowing all the forms and stuff he wasn't.



You've hit the nail on the head. In every generation there are top fighters and then those who really know the system. For example, Grandmaster Yip Man's first sifu Chan Wah Shun was unsurpassed as a fighter in his prime, but later Yip Man met Leung Bik, the son of his Si-gung Leung Jan, and it was he who truly_ knew_ the system. In our own time there are numerous examples. In the Wing Chun community, Emin Boztepe has rightly earned a rep as a fighter, but I believe there are others that have deeper understanding. Rarely, the fighter and master theorist are one in the same. I believe Grandmaster Yip was one of these uncommon individuals. So too was Bruce Lee.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 31, 2008)

flyingdragon said:


> At applying it in real fighting he was. He was training with WSL not Yip Man for 2 years atleast 6 hours daily before moving to US. WSL was his main influence as you can tell when you watch Bruce perform the first form. WSL said Bruce was one of the best fighters in applying WC for real. Not knowing all the forms and stuff he wasn't.


 
Heck, you may be right. I'm neither Wing Chun nor JKD. This is just what Mitch Mayburry told me. I have no idea who WSL even is. I never knew Yip Man nor Bruce Lee, But Mitch knew them both. I therefore am more inclined to believe his story, than most other people's. And this is not based on any affinity for Mr. Mayburry. He doesn't have a whole lot of respect for my organization or the Shaolin Temple. And he strikes me as a Budda-head. However, Mitch is indeed a student of Yip Man, and knew Bruce Lee. I didn't, and am inclined therefore to take his story at face value, since I don't personally know anyone else who knows them both.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed you are not going to be standing there with your forearm crossed with your attacker waiting to do pak sau . You would bridge the gap with a low heel kick or small step then then apply the pak sau only if his arm is guarding  your target ( his head) otherwise just strike straight through. If he pak sau's you counter with a high bong sau, then latch and strike through.


----------

